# Dmitri Lvovich Klebanov (1907 - 1987)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

A Ukrainian Soviet composer, who was fiercely attacked by Stalinist critics because of his 1st symphony "In Memoriam to the Martyrs of Babi Yar" (1945). His punishment was to be neglected until the 1980s.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

